# Quickbooks



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

hi! is anyone using this software to manage their screen printing business?any feedback?thanks


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

yes chard, quickbooks is very helpful, not only for screen printing business. You just have to be patient and become disciplined enough to encode all transactions in your business.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks sir byron..im on the virtue of reading tutorials..and it will this "professional look" once i started using this program..^_^


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

chard said:


> thanks sir byron..im on the virtue of reading tutorials..and it will this "professional look" once i started using this program..^_^


wow, professional look!

I recommend using an LX-300 dot matrix printer and "carbonized" triplicate papers.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

ordinary inkjet will do for now..haha i already have a generic double carbonized sales receipt..^_^


----------



## ShopWorks (Feb 16, 2010)

Another option is to look at industry specific software. Of course we are biased...because we offer business software specifically for screen printers.

There are many options for you...from QuickBooks to a program like ours. I would recommend spending time evaluating each product for your specific business needs and evaluating the ROI of each one.

We have a ROI document on our website that shows an evaluation method that might help in your decision.

OnSite White Papers

Good luck in your search!


----------



## sking2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love QuickBooks and highly recommend it!
The newer versions have a "Live Community" that is kinda like this forum, you can ask questions and other QB users answer. Once you know a tip or trick you can post or answer questions for other users. I learn quite a bit through the live community.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Quickbooks is a good program but you will still need to understand basic and some advanced accounting principals. It is not accounting for dummies, you can't open the program and start plugging in numbers without understanding what it is you are doing.

My recommendation would be to first take some basic accounting classes at your local college. Some even offer classes on Quickbooks


----------



## yourAlamo (Oct 28, 2007)

SickPuppies recommendation is good not JUST for QB users, but new businesses in general.

you can save yourself a HEAP of work if you understand what is going on in the back end.
Learn it before you start so you don't have to end up going back and cleaning it all up later.

Quickbooks is ok, but it has its quirks. Be patient, learn it and life should be ok.

--
I'm not a screen printer, but you might consider something like ShopWorks mentions too. (I haven't looked it, but who knows).

The reason is, QB is a general, catch all bit of software. Some of the things I do in primary business are sort of 'wonky' to do in QB.

Just take the time to research and set things up before you dive in head first on either software solution you choose.


----------



## wayoflifestore (Jul 12, 2009)

We just started using Quick Books online and it is very convenient and easy to use. Definitely would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## mtownink (Jul 26, 2009)

We use Quikbooks as well. It is a great tool to keep track on the Accounting side of the business. Easy to use tools that allow you to print out letters to customers who owe money and the company snap shot is a nice tool also. But . . . . as many have said above me you have to know accounting inorder for it to be a helpful tool for your company. It is an easy program to navigate but you need to know what a Profit and Loss is and how to read the info on P&L. Chart of Account is another hairy subject. And on a side note there are "Shop" managment tools that will work with QB to streamline your paper work as well as the effiecency of your shop that are very helpful also. We do handwritten workorders and alot of stapling info together but as soon as I can get my Production guy to trust the computers we will be working with a shop managment software! My hand gets tired by the end of the week!!!!


----------

